# Master Built 2 Door Propane Smoker - Low Flame Output



## MattGruden (Jun 7, 2019)

n
I've been struggling with this for awhile now and cannot seem to identify what the issue may be.

I've been avoiding using my smoker since last fall when I started having temp issues/low flame output. At first I thought well has to be the tank, let me get it filled. I did so and still had issues. I swapped tanks and still had issues. 

A friend said the propane regulator may be stuck so told me to disconnect everything and lightly tap both sides of the regulator and reconnect. I was back in business and temps went from ~120F to ~200Fs. I was in business but the butt was ruined.

That was the last time I had used it until last weekend. I could not get the temps above 150F (luckily I was only smoking beans). 

My tank is full, venturi is clear, I don't believe there is any issues with the propane hose. I did a soap test last time and didn't see any bubbles.

If I put smoker on full my flame is small and blue with intermittent orange tips. See below for full and low dial settings. I've tried calling Master Built and just awaiting for their call back.

Left Low | Right High







Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## BigW. (Jun 7, 2019)

If you tapped the regulator and that helped, that could certainly be the cause.  Do you have a different one some place?  Maybe masterbuilt will send you one.  Does tank produce plenty of pressure for turkey fryer, weed burner, grill or whatever other propane equip you might have?

You said you checked venturi, is it possible rust/spider web is blocking tube or hose somewhere that you cannot see?  Do you have an air compressor handy?  Good luck.


----------



## mosparky (Jun 7, 2019)

I know i sounds like a no-brainer, but be sure you turn things on in the correct order. There is a safety valve in the tank. You must start with everything turned off. turn on tank, then turn on smoker/grill, whatever. Failure to do so can result in very low or no pressure.
 Beyond that, BigW has you pretty well covered.


----------



## JJS (Jun 7, 2019)

Remove the burner and pull the orifice out and check for spider nest/ other crap. 

My gas grill gets that treatment a couple times per year due to spiders


----------



## MattGruden (Jun 23, 2019)

Just as a follow up. I replaced the propane hose with one with a needle valve and we're officially back in business!

Smoke on!


----------



## James94525 (Jun 29, 2019)

I am just curious, is it worth installing an aftermarket regulator. I thought I had read something about that years ago, but have been unable to find anything about it as of late. I have a Dual Door Master Forge Smoker I bought in 2011, and it hasn't been that effect the few times I have used it the last few years.


----------

